# Christmas Is On A Thursday (Uber Pay Day)



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder if they'll pay drivers on Wednesday?

I'm sure some people could use the cash for last minute shopping.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

About three minutes after starting thread, I got this email from Uber. Sure the same will apply to X-Mas.

*Thursday, November 27th is Thanksgiving and also a banking holiday. Here at Uber, we will be acting as fast as possible early in the week to get payments deposited on Wednesday, November 26th before the banks close. Any payments that do not deposit on Wednesday will be delayed until Friday, November 28th.

In short, some partners may experience a one-day delay in their weekly payments due to the holiday and bank closures. Payments that normally deposit on Thursdays will be deposited Friday, November 28th.

All of us at Uber wish you and your families a fantastic Thanksgiving.

Thank you,

Uber Operations*


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, Merry Xmas, more likely to get paid the Monday after than the day before. Can we setup a betting system on here? And a happy new year!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll count on Friday. No disappointment that way.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The money I make now since lowering fares and saturating the city with drivers. It doesn't matter if I get my $5.00 deposit.... EVER!


----------

